# Too many green peppers



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My garden is over flowing with green pepper. Even after giving alot away we can't eat them fast enough.

In the past I've made stuffed peppers and froze then (after partically cooking them). Although after their in the freezer when you go to reheat them the skin falls away from the pepper and the meat of the pepper gets rather soft. Any tricks to prevent this from happening? 

I've been blancing the peppers first. Then stuffing with cooked ground beef, onion, rice, tomato combo etc... then I do bake them a bit to set....like 35 min. I portion them in freezer ziploc baggies and freeze. Does any of my proceedure sound off?

Also do any of you have any ideas of recipes that use alot of green peppers that I could make and hold in the freezer? Do any of you can peppers? If so could you share your procedure? TIA


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

I don't can peppers although you can pickle them or put them in bread and butter pickles with onions. 
The easiest way of freezing peppers is to split them, deseed them then place on a cookie sheet and freeze. Then put it in a plastic zip loc bag and place back in the freezer. You can use it for everything but the dishes that need raw peppers. 
I use the peppers all year this way. 
In stir frys, Italian veal and peppers, Chicken Caccitori. 
Spanish sofrito( mixture of onions, peppers and tomatoes cooked at med high until it becomes a sauce) is a good thing to make, then freeze.You can use it for a number of Spanish dishes and rice dishes. 
I also used to make chilli when the children were young, heavy on the peppers and freeze it. 
Just some of the things you can do with peppers.
Lorraine


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Too many green peppers? It's hard to imagine. When I plant them, I usually get 2-3 puny little peppers.

I'm with Logose on the freezing though. I buy them when they are a good price and chop them up and freeze them for recipes. In soups and tomato sauces and such that works just fine. I also julienne some for fajitas and freeze them too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Does this variety ripen to red? Could they be roasted and frozen? Maybe roast and puree, then freeze, for sauces.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

What about pepper jelly ?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

For some reason peppers really do well in my garden. I don't do anything special. There really bug and desease resistant too! They love the hot summers we get. To the best of my knowledge all peppers turn red when left on the vine too long.

O.k. so I could roast them, puree and freeze, I'm not thinking too clearly right now, what do you make with pureed roasted peppers?

I never thought about freezing them so simply before. I better try that, thanks!

P.S. I do give alot of them away, actually not everyone seems to enjoy them........


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

well, you could make some vinaigrettes or coulis, with the pureed roasted peppers.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I love Roasted Red Pepper coulis. I put it on salmon and a bed of greens or with roasted cauliflower, greens and walnuts. It just amazes me so much how something as simple as taking some peppers, putting them under a broiler, peeling them and pureeing them with some S&P and a little oil can become something much more complex tasting.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Boy, I've gotten so into baking I've forgotten to keep up with cooking. Assuming a pepper coulis is the same as a fruit...just a pepper puree sounds kind of boring, I can't think of what herbs would compliment the green peppers, any ideas?


----------

